# FreeBSD system in virtualbox does not detect the wireless card!



## teo (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello people!

And followed the Handbook on FreeBSD, the configuration is enabled through the bridge device, which to do?

$ `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

```
em0@pci0:0:3:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x001e8086 chip=0x100e8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
$
```


----------



## aragats (Dec 19, 2016)

The NIC shown is an _*emulated*_ one by VirtualBox, see the manual.
It has nothing to do with the real one installed in the host machine. If you really want to have your real wireless card available to a guest, you should consider using pcipassthrough which will make it unavailable for the host.

However, if you want to have _*any*_ wireless adapter in you guest OS, you can use a USB one and pass it through. You'll have to install a VirtualBox extension pack.


----------

